# Low cervix



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, 

It's me again !! I'm now 6 weeks + 3 days into my first pregnancy.  We found out by a scan that the light brown discharge I had last week was a threatened miscarriage but the bleeding has stopped.  Although yesterday morning I noticed when putting in the cyclogest that my cervix was low and had trouble putting the pessary in.. later that morning I have a small amount o light brown discharge and then nothing for the rest of the day.  Again this morning my cervix is low.. it does rise later on in the day.

Is the normal or should I be worried ?

Thanks

Christina x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I should'nt worry too much, it is probably just weight and maybe from full bladder if checking in the morning.  As long as the cervix is closed thats fine and reassuring.

Hope that helps

Jan


----------

